# Begrüßung - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Nr. 1
Zur Begrüßung einen kleinen Rosenstrauß!
Ich spreche kein englisch und muss Mister Google für die Übersetzung be-
nützen. Ich hoffe wir verstehen uns. Daneben das Original in deutscher
Sprache, Sie können selbst übersetzen.

To welcome a small bouquet of roses!
I do not speak English and Mister must use Google for translation. I hope
we understand us. In addition, the original in German language, you can
translate itself.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes computers are amazing are they not? To be able to instantly get a translation and be able to talk to someone that does not speak the same language.

Your picture is amazing. I put instructions on your profile page on how to load an album. I truly look forward to your seeing your paintings. I'm only a beginner. An old beginner and I love being able to ask questions of those that are so talented as yourself. 

Entschuldigung, Ich Habe mich in der Adresse Geirrt! Können Sie Mein Bild Löschen? Ihre Landschaft ist Sehr Locker Und Leicht - Prima!
Ihr Bild ist erstaunlich. Ich habe Anleitungen auf deiner Profilseite auf ein Album zu laden. Ich freue mich wirklich auf Ihre Ihre Bilder. Ich bin nur ein Anfänger. Eine alte Anfänger und ich lieben zu können diejenigen Fragen, die sind so talentiert wie dich selbst


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Sie sind aber ein guter alter Anfänger!
Danke nochmals für Ihr Verständnis.

But you are a good old beginners!
Thanks again for your understanding.

Ernst


----------

